# ECU computadora VW sedan 1993



## Pacificom

Alguien me puede ayudar para reparar una compu de Vocho, no manda tierra por el pin número 3 a la bomba de gasolina. Si alguien tuviera el diagrama por favor.


----------



## maligno

detalla la marca y modelo de la computadora


----------



## Pacificom

Antes que nada, gracias por responder. De momento no tengo esos datos a la mano, en cuanto los tenga los proporciono. Pero si sirve de algo,a esa ECU se le conce como DIGIPLUS de 25 terminales o pines, aquí en México tengo entendido que la montaron desde el modelo 1993 hasta el 2003. Es fabricada por VolksWagen de México.


----------



## Pacificom

el modelo es ECU 043906022B hecha en México por TEMIC para VolksWagen.


----------



## DUARTE

No es que me cuelgue del tema o post pero tengo el mismo problema con mi vocho 93  si alguien sabe como repararla se los agradeseria


----------



## Trinquete

maligno dijo:


> detalla la marca y modelo de la computadora


 
Tendrias esquema ó informacion sobre esta. BOSCH 0 261 200 205 te lo agradeceria.
Un saludo.


----------



## maligno

A que modelo corresponde esa ecu??


----------



## Trinquete

maligno dijo:


> A que modelo corresponde esa ecu??


 
Citroen ZX Volcane


----------



## maligno

es la motronic 1.3 del motor 1.9 o es con motor 2.0? 
hace años fui dueño de uno de esos, que grato recordar


----------



## DUARTE

volkswagen sedan  mod. 93  fuel injection 
ecu de 25 pines 

encontre estas fotos en unos manuales que tengo, pero en la que viene a colores  estoy viendo que la tierra sale de la terminal 3 de la computadora a la bocina de la alarma y de la bocina al relevador voy a checar en mi vocho y les digo si jala.


----------



## Pacificom

DUARTE dijo:


> volkswagen sedan  mod. 93  fuel injection
> ecu de 25 pines
> 
> encontre estas fotos en unos manuales que tengo, pero en la que viene a colores  estoy viendo que la tierra sale de la terminal 3 de la computadora a la bocina de la alarma y de la bocina al relevador voy a checar en mi vocho y les digo si jala.



Gracias por tu aporte. Yo lo que veo es que en el primer diagrama no aparece esa conexión hacia la bocina, se va directo del relevador a la terminal número 3 de la ECU y ese pin esta conectado a un transistor, pero no proporciona más datos del transistor. 
Espero tu comentario después de que cheques tu Vocho, mientras voy a abrir la ECU para ubicar el transistor y determinar de que tipo es.



maligno dijo:


> detalla la marca y modelo de la computadora



el modelo es ECU 043906022B hecha en México por TEMIC para VolksWagen.
Disculpa soy nuevo en esto, no se si para que me respondas tengo que citar tu comentario. Porque ya desde hace dias puse la información, pero no recibí respuesta. Ya otra persona proporcionó unos diagramas, me gustaría conocer tus comentarios sobre el tema y si tienes información. Gracias.


----------



## FRANCISCO78

Oigan necesito ayuda alguien me puede pasar un diagrama completo de la computadora de vw sedan es modelo 97 y la verdad ya me quemo dos computadoras pero necesito saber la equivalencia de una resistencia que va en el pin num.02 para asi poder cambiarla sin gastar tanto gracias espero sus respuestas urge


----------



## DUARTE

Alrato que llegue a mi casa te paso el valor. De la resistencia ya que tengo una ecu desarmada
La tuya es digifant 1.8. O digiplus.


----------



## FRANCISCO78

duarte dijo:


> alrato que llegue a mi casa te paso el valor. De la resistencia ya que tengo una ecu desarmada
> la tuya es digifant 1.8. O digiplus.



asi es 1.8 digiplus segun ya vi en unos diagramas que esa terminal es la que va a la sonda lambda pero la verdad quiero cambiar esa resistencia para no gastar tanto en otra compu, porfa si me envias algun diagrama completo o de la ecu o la equivalencia de la resistencia por si la tienes


----------



## DUARTE

podras mandarme una foto de la zona  donde se encuentra la resistencia en el impreso de la ecu


----------



## FRANCISCO78

duarte dijo:


> podras mandarme una foto de la zona  donde se encuentra la resistencia en el impreso de la ecu



ok, te la envio de volada me urge por fa si me puedes mandar la resistencia con sus colores originales te lo agradeceria mucho, gracias

bueno a ver si aparece ya que estoy aprendiendo como subir imagenes


----------



## DUARTE

Naranja 
naranja
negro
oro
cafe


----------



## FRANCISCO78

duarte dijo:


> naranja
> naranja
> negro
> oro
> cafe



oie disculpa la molestia pero tendrias alguna foto de esta resistencia y como es que se mide es decir en homsss o algo asi porfa gracias ya que el tecnico que me la va a cambiar me dice que tiene que tener ciertos hommss o voltage, es que la verdad ahi si no se de eso. Gracias


----------



## Pacificom

FRANCISCO78 dijo:


> oie disculpa la molestia pero tendrias alguna foto de esta resistencia y como es que se mide es decir en homsss o algo asi porfa gracias ya que el tecnico que me la va a cambiar me dice que tiene que tener ciertos hommss o voltage, es que la verdad ahi si no se de eso. Gracias



Los colores te dan el valor, naranja es tres y negro es 1 (multiplicador). En este caso es 33x1= 33 Ohms, el dorado es la tolerancia de 5% y el café es el coeficiente térmico (100ppm/°C). Dale este valor al técnico y los colores.


----------



## FRANCISCO78

pacificom dijo:


> los colores te dan el valor, naranja es tres y negro es 1 (multiplicador). En este caso es 33x1= 33 ohms, el dorado es la tolerancia de 5% y el café es el coeficiente térmico (100ppm/°c). Dale este valor al técnico y los colores.



ok muchisimas gracias es una informacion muy buena, ya que yo ahi en eso de los homss y todo eso ahi si doy las nalgas por que no se que onda, pero en verdad te agrdesco mucho ahorita me voy de volada con el tecnico.  Estamos en contacto


----------



## DUARTE

pacificom  ya pudiste resolver lo del pulso negativo de la ecu al relevador del la bomba de gas.
por que yo no le he encontrado nada


----------



## FRANCISCO78

pacificom dijo:


> los colores te dan el valor, naranja es tres y negro es 1 (multiplicador). En este caso es 33x1= 33 ohms, el dorado es la tolerancia de 5% y el café es el coeficiente térmico (100ppm/°c). Dale este valor al técnico y los colores.



oie disculpa aqui otra ves molestandote, con la resistencia de la ecu de vw sedan lo que pasa es que ya fui a buscar la resistencia con esos valores pero la verdad no la consegui asi, la consegui asi:
Naranja
naranja
negro
oro

pero falta el cafe, mi pregunta es si no tiene nada que ver o necesito a fuerzas conseguirla con el color cafe ??  Ayudame porfa   gracias



duarte dijo:


> pacificom  ya pudiste resolver lo del pulso negativo de la ecu al relevador del la bomba de gas.
> Por que yo no le he encontrado nada



_________________________________________________________________________
oie duarte mira ya fui a conseguir la dichosa resistencia de la ecu de vw sedan pero no la tienen asi como me dijiste la tienen asi :
Naranja
naranja
negro
oro

pero falta el cafe y mi pregunta es si tendra importancia o que onda porfa si me ayudas gracias


----------



## DUARTE

no pasa nada es la misma  pero trabajan igual

por cierto por quese te quemo la resistencia que falla te hace el coche


----------



## FRANCISCO78

duarte dijo:


> no pasa nada es la misma  pero trabajan igual
> 
> por cierto por quese te quemo la resistencia que falla te hace el coche



andaba haciendo un corto en el regulador de voltage pero ya se lo compuse ahora me tarda mucho en encender tal ves sea que le afecto el sube y baja del voltage y es que esa resistencia es la de el efecto hall segun vi en unos diagramas , gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## DUARTE

Podras subir los diagramas. Ya que tengo broncas. La ecu no me manda el pulso al rele de a bomba


----------



## FRANCISCO78

duarte dijo:


> podras subir los diagramas. Ya que tengo broncas. La ecu no me manda el pulso al rele de a bomba



mira los diagramas son los que estan aqui mismo pero de todas formas te lo mando va de  volada


----------



## DUARTE

Yo pense que tenias diagramas internos de la ecu de esos si tengo


----------



## Pacificom

DUARTE dijo:


> pacificom  ya pudiste resolver lo del pulso negativo de la ecu al relevador del la bomba de gas.
> por que yo no le he encontrado nada



No he tenido oprtunidad, ya que les urgía y le compraron una ECU nueva y no me han traido la de la falla, en cuanto tenga algo te comento.



FRANCISCO78 dijo:


> oie disculpa aqui otra ves molestandote, con la resistencia de la ecu de vw sedan lo que pasa es que ya fui a buscar la resistencia con esos valores pero la verdad no la consegui asi, la consegui asi:
> Naranja
> naranja
> negro
> oro
> 
> pero falta el cafe, mi pregunta es si no tiene nada que ver o necesito a fuerzas conseguirla con el color cafe ??  Ayudame porfa   gracias
> _________________________________________________________________________
> oie duarte mira ya fui a conseguir la dichosa resistencia de la ecu de vw sedan pero no la tienen asi como me dijiste la tienen asi :
> Naranja
> naranja
> negro
> oro
> 
> pero falta el cafe y mi pregunta es si tendra importancia o que onda porfa si me ayudas gracias



Mira, hay un código de colores para las resistencias, de acuerdo a eso, naranja naranja café es 33x10= 330 Ohms y naranja naranja negro es 33x1= 33 Ohms. Por lo tanto, si hay una gran diferencia, no es la misma corriente la que va a circular en cada una, si la sustituyes asi se puede fastidiar otro componente. Te recomiendo buscar la que coincida totalmente. Aquí puedes ver el código de colores http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resistor


----------



## FRANCISCO78

pacificom dijo:


> no he tenido oprtunidad, ya que les urgía y le compraron una ecu nueva y no me han traido la de la falla, en cuanto tenga algo te comento.
> 
> 
> 
> Mira, hay un código de colores para las resistencias, de acuerdo a eso, naranja naranja café es 33x10= 330 ohms y naranja naranja negro es 33x1= 33 ohms. Por lo tanto, si hay una gran diferencia, no es la misma corriente la que va a circular en cada una, si la sustituyes asi se puede fastidiar otro componente. Te recomiendo buscar la que coincida totalmente. Aquí puedes ver el código de colores http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/resistor



oie pacificom pero entonces esa resistencia que quiero de los colores naranja naranja negro dorado y cafe si existe verdad?? Por que ya fui a los diferentes tiendas de electronica y no la haye, namas haye naranja, naranja, negro, dorado pero falta el cafe sera que se podra sustituir por otra ?


----------



## DUARTE

el cafe es para la tolerancia   no importa si no tiene la banda cafe


----------



## Pacificom

FRANCISCO78 dijo:


> oie pacificom pero entonces esa resistencia que quiero de los colores naranja naranja negro dorado y cafe si existe verdad?? Por que ya fui a los diferentes tiendas de electronica y no la haye, namas haye naranja, naranja, negro, dorado pero falta el cafe sera que se podra sustituir por otra ?



Disculpa la tardanza. Claro que existe, el cafe en esa posición es el coeficiente térmico (100ppm/°C), es decir la temperatura que puede discipar la resistencia sin quemarse. En tu caso creo que puedes usar la resistencia que te ofrecen (naranja naranja negro dorado), ya que las más comunes son a 1/4 de Watt de potencia, que considero es suficiente. Sólo para asegurarte pregunta si hay a 1/2 Watt, si la hay comprala. Puedes guiarte por el tamaño, entre más grande es para más potencia.


----------



## leotintor

buen dai alguien sabe mas acerca de esta computadora  043 906 022 E temic  que es lo que se daña en esta computadora veo que la mangera de vacio estaba un poco dañada pero la cmbie y sige igual  mucho humo derepente solo entran dos pistones  muy inestable alguien me ´puede ayudar  saludos


----------



## DUARTE

mira leotintor  los vochitos f.i.  son algo delicados cuando empiezan a fallar primero debes scanearlo con el vag-com  para ver si tu sensor de plena carga o map que se encuentra dentro de la compu esta dañado o si la manguera  verde o la gris estan dañadas  ya que este sensor cuando se truena hace la falla de motor inestable, falta de alguna corriente o tierra en el conector de la compu, falla en algun relevador de la bomba o la ecu, tu sensor de oxigeno , el de temperatura, la valvula ralenti,  eso puede probocar tu falla, yo tube una falla paresida a la tuya  y eran 2 buzos desarmandos  y derepente jalaba bien el coche.

pero estas computadoras es muy raro que se dañen,  lo que siempre se daña es el sensor de plena carga  o map. 

espero y esto te oriente un poco  en youtube hay muchos videos de como identificar las tierras corrientes. igual en internet hay muchos manuales de como medir los sensores y los voltajes que deben llevar


----------



## leotintor

buen dia que amable por tu respuesta pero cosegimos otra ecu y con esa ya estubo bien por eso me incloino a que sea la ecu  vi la mangera del sensor de vacion que estaba un poco dañada la cambie pr¿ero no hay mejoria  tambien veo las recistencias de igual color y veo que me dan  valores distintos  si as intervenido alguna ecu como la del foro del al resistencia quemada saludos



una pregunat me podrias comentar las direcciones que me mensionas de las tiear a verificar saludos


----------



## solaris8

a ver si sirve

http://www.evoautomotriz.com/VT/vw/VW%20TIPS/VW%20TIPS.html
Fuente:http://www.evoautomotriz.com


----------



## leotintor

buen dai que amable esta muy explicativo este video  pero yo lo que creo es que este mal el sensor de vacioque trae la que tengo mira es este saludos y gracias



buen dia solaris vi el video esta muy interesante tienes las demas etapas trate de entrar en la segunda pagina que subiste pero notengo acceso  crees que me puedas ayudar con eso saludos


----------



## solaris8

*leotintor*
disculpa, pero parese que la pagina esta temporalmente fuera de servicio..... 
pero te encontre esto, no se si es del mismo tema, o cuanto va a durar
un abrazo

http://www.youtube.com/user/evoautomotriz


----------



## leotintor

buen dia solaris que amable ya vi los videos estan muy padres  un abrazo  saludos


----------



## antonioquinto

Hola que tal:

Yo necesito cambiar el sensor de presión absoluta de una ECU de VW, pero no tengo el dato de que sensor lleva, ¿alguien puede pasarme el dato?

gracias


----------



## solaris8

antonioquinto dijo:


> Yo necesito cambiar el sensor de presión absoluta de una ECU de VW, pero no tengo el dato de que sensor lleva, ¿alguien puede pasarme el dato?


danos algun dato......
que modelo y año, por ejemplo, pero si lo tienes que cambiar no lo tienes en la mano? de ser asi tendrias que tener los datos
este es un vw


----------



## leotintor

buendia me4 comenta el dueño del carro que le cambiaron la ecu  alguien sabra que modelo lleva el vw sedan  modelo 2002  saludos


----------



## antonioquinto

en mi caso es un VW modelo 1993, pero el sensor MAP que tiene, se vé que ya intentaron cambiarlo o lo cambiaron, por lo que ahora no tiene ningún número que se le vea, aún así debo de decirles que ese sensor cuando el motor está apagado debe de medir los kpa de acuerdo a la altura sobre el nivel de mar en que se encuentre, en mi ciudad es de aprox 84kpa, y me está leyendo 220kpa! lo que significa que es como si estuviera a una altura INFERIOR al nivel e mar....... necesito algun datasheet....


----------



## garibo

cuales son los pines de la compu que son alimentacion de corriente?

saludos


----------



## antonioquinto

El pin 22 recibe positivo que viene de un relevador, los pines 01, 13, 15 y 19 son masas


----------



## garibo

es solo una corriente?


----------



## antonioquinto

esta mal lo que te dije es el pin 14, revisa este pictograma Ver el archivo adjunto 61817


----------



## abelgoca

tenngo una computadora vw pero exploto un transistor con numero 6c32 pero no hay referencia de ello hay una sustitucion de este o es un integrado me podrian ayudar


----------



## R-Mario

abelgoca dijo:


> tenngo una computadora vw pero exploto un transistor con numero 6c32 pero no hay referencia de ello hay una sustitucion de este o es un integrado me podrian ayudar




Tienes el diagrama??? para poder verlo y deducir que es??


----------



## abelgoca

No cuento con el diagrama  pero tiene forma de un transistor 2 patitas abajo y una arriba


----------



## abelgoca

Al parecer es del pin 22 antes de su salida lleva el transistor que les comento


----------



## TavoTavo

Pacificom dijo:


> Alguien me puede ayudar para reparar una compu de Vocho, no manda tierra por el pin número 3 a la bomba de gasolina. Si alguien tuviera el diagrama por favor.



Que tal!!

Alguien tiene el disgrama intrno de la ECU del Vocho?
O tal ves me pudieran decir ¿a que sensor o actuador corresponde la resistencia que se quemo? es la que esta encerrada por el circulo rojo.

Y de paso si ¿alguien sabe donde comrar las resistencias de precision en Monterrey?

Saludos


----------



## cosacae

Pacificom dijo:


> Alguien me puede ayudar para reparar una compu de Vocho, no manda tierra por el pin número 3 a la bomba de gasolina. Si alguien tuviera el diagrama por favor.


 hola...yo tenia tu mismo problema hay un transistor que cumple esa función destapa la compu y lo encuentras fácilmente seguro esta achicharrado como en mi ecu este es el código del mensionado transistor 2N5086 O EL 2N5087 venden en las tiendas de electrónica pídelo en  smd o en su caso el normal solo que en este caso tendrás que adaptarle la soldadura pero funciona perfectamente. cualquier duda escribes en el foro
saludos


----------



## manueljimenez

FRANCISCO78 dijo:


> ok, te la envio de volada me urge por fa si me puedes mandar la resistencia con sus colores originales te lo agradeceria mucho, gracias
> 
> bueno a ver si aparece ya que estoy aprendiendo como subir imagenes



es una resistencia de 300 ohms ....controla el sensor de temp...





FRANCISCO78 dijo:


> oie disculpa la molestia pero tendrias alguna foto de esta resistencia y como es que se mide es decir en homsss o algo asi porfa gracias ya que el tecnico que me la va a cambiar me dice que tiene que tener ciertos hommss o voltage, es que la verdad ahi si no se de eso. Gracias



se utiliza la ley de ohms voltaje de entrada - menos Voltaje de salida entre A..


----------



## elmamuas

Pacificom dijo:


> Gracias por tu aporte. Yo lo que veo es que en el primer diagrama no aparece esa conexión hacia la bocina, se va directo del relevador a la terminal número 3 de la ECU y ese pin esta conectado a un transistor, pero no proporciona más datos del transistor.
> Espero tu comentario después de que cheques tu Vocho, mientras voy a abrir la ECU para ubicar el transistor y determinar de que tipo es.
> 
> 
> 
> el modelo es ECU 043906022B hecha en México por TEMIC para VolksWagen.
> Disculpa soy nuevo en esto, no se si para que me respondas tengo que citar tu comentario. Porque ya desde hace dias puse la información, pero no recibí respuesta. Ya otra persona proporcionó unos diagramas, me gustaría conocer tus comentarios sobre el tema y si tienes información. Gracias.


Qué tal, de antemano agradezco la atención prestada a este post, me gustaría saber si se puede conseguir el transistor de salida de la ECU del VW sedan 93, el que alimenta al pin 3, y con qué valor se pide, para reparar la ECU del VW sedan 93, mil gracias

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 11, 2018



cosacae dijo:


> hola...yo tenia tu mismo problema hay un transistor que cumple esa función destapa la compu y lo encuentras fácilmente seguro esta achicharrado como en mi ecu este es el código del mensionado transistor 2N5086 O EL 2N5087 venden en las tiendas de electrónica pídelo en  smd o en su caso el normal solo que en este caso tendrás que adaptarle la soldadura pero funciona perfectamente. cualquier duda escribes en el foro
> saludos


El transistor no está achicharrado, podría dejar de funcionar sin quemarse por completo?, Disculpa las preguntas pero soy novato en electrónica, te agradezco tus atenciones!

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 11, 2018



cosacae dijo:


> hola...yo tenia tu mismo problema hay un transistor que cumple esa función destapa la compu y lo encuentras fácilmente seguro esta achicharrado como en mi ecu este es el código del mensionado transistor 2N5086 O EL 2N5087 venden en las tiendas de electrónica pídelo en  smd o en su caso el normal solo que en este caso tendrás que adaptarle la soldadura pero funciona perfectamente. cualquier duda escribes en el foro
> saludos


El transistor no está achicharrado, podría dejar de funcionar sin quemarse por completo?, Disculpa las preguntas pero soy novato en electrónica, te agradezco tus atenciones!


----------



## sergiot

Un transistor, o un semiconductor para ser mas preciso, no siempre deja de funcionar con rastros visibles en su encapsulado, ojala siempre fuera así, las reparaciones serían mucho mas sencillas de lo que son.


----------



## israel Mol

buen día compañeros, yo tengo un detalle con mi vw sedan, es modelo 94 y acabo de reparar el generador y marcha, tengo bobina nueva, y cuando coloco la llave para darle el start, la tapa de mi distribuidor empieza a enviar chispas, cuando se supone que debe de cortar el pulso negatvo y dejar de dar chispa hasta que no prende, pero hicimos unas pruebas con lampara y resulto que empezó a quemarse el cableado y bobina, que creen que pudiera ser? computadora? relevador? o un corto en el cableado?


----------



## thestyleflows

como puedo comprar o que cuantos ohms es esta resistencia vw sedan 93


----------



## sergiot

Imposible saber el valor exacto ya que perdió parte de las lineas de colores, tendrías que analizar en que parte de la ecu está y que función cumple, en base a eso se podría estimar un valor cercano, sino buscar otra ecu igual que tenga la resistencia sana y sacar su valor.


----------



## MartinOz

sergiot dijo:


> Imposible saber el valor exacto ya que perdió parte de las lineas de colores, tendrías que analizar en que parte de la ecu está y que función cumple, en base a eso se podría estimar un valor cercano, sino buscar otra ecu igual que tenga la resistencia sana y sacar su valor.


es de 33 OHMS de precision con ultima franja de color marro.


----------



## Dario12345

Hola buenas tardes mi nombre es Dario y soy nuevo en el foro, duda, la señal K que viene de la computadora (pin 20) al conector de 3 pines para el escáner, cambia de posición o siempre es el mismo en todas las computadoras??..... Es decir, esta el centro o en un extremo del conector de 3 pines (Señal k de la computadora).


----------



## Teczam

Hola que tal buena tarde Darío, es correcto siempre es la misma posición del pin K, que efectivamente se encuentra en medio !!


----------



## freddyv420

FRANCISCO78 dijo:


> ok, te la envio de volada me urge por fa si me puedes mandar la resistencia con sus colores originales te lo agradeceria mucho, gracias
> 
> bueno a ver si aparece ya que estoy aprendiendo como subir imagenes




hola amigo que afecta esa resistencia, ya qua la misma ela tengo quemada


----------



## Otho182

TavoTavo dijo:


> Que tal!!
> 
> Alguien tiene el disgrama intrno de la ECU del Vocho?
> O tal ves me pudieran decir ¿a que sensor o actuador corresponde la resistencia que se quemo? es la que esta encerrada por el circulo rojo.
> 
> Y de paso si ¿alguien sabe donde comrar las resistencias de precision en Monterrey?
> 
> Saludos


Hola amigo supiste que resistencia lleva la computadora ahí ?


----------



## Deenso22

Otho182 dijo:


> Hola amigo supiste que resistencia lleva la computadora ahí ?



Naranja, naranja, negro, oro, café; suerte, es de precisión, hay quienes ponen sin el café.

Tengo una ecu 98, enciende bien el carro pero al tomar temperatura queda inestable, ya probé con otra y no hace la falla¿ Ideas para saber por donde buscar ? No se ve nada quemado.


----------



## DJ T3

Tenes modo de conectarle algun aparato mediante OBD2?
El sensor de temperatura fue cambiado/probado?


----------



## Luisvw67

No es obd 2, para escanearla necesitas vagcom


----------

